# Fishing with Erie Gold Sportfishing



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I have faith in the weather forecast (yes I know that qualifies me for the loony bin) that we are going to see significant ice setting up in the next 7-10 days so I am currently taking reservations for fully guided ice fishing on Lake Erie in February. I only offer full service ice fishing experience to a maximum of 6 persons per day in 3 heated shanties that accommodate 2 persons each. I provide everything you need including rods, bait, lures, electronics, a hot lunch, and of course, safe transport out and back for $230/person. Because I limit my trips to 6 people, I can and will move to stay on fish. Few services can deliver the effort and service Erie Gold Sportfishing does. I still have some weekend dates open in February. Please call or text Captain Eric Hirzel at 419-467-7526 or email me at [email protected] for inquiries. I will not be accepting any deposits until we actually have ice but I will get your dates in the book and contact you about the 50% deposit when things look like a go. I don't get on OGF on a regular basis so any PM's regarding booking dates may not get read right away so call, text, or email now to reserve your days!

Check us out on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/captainerichirzel/ 

Captain Eric


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Eric, where do you plan on going out of?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd imagine he will go out of catawba first and then work west. This is "generally" how the ice forms on Lake Erie. If it happens it will be a short window this year so please hire a guide if you aren't experienced. And for god's sake don't just follow the guy in front of you.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

1more said:


> Eric, where do you plan on going out of?


I have a couple private access points I run out of.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> I'd imagine he will go out of catawba first and then work west. This is "generally" how the ice forms on Lake Erie. If it happens it will be a short window this year so please hire a guide if you aren't experienced. And for god's sake don't just follow the guy in front of you.


Best advice to date!!... The worst advice anyone can give you is "go to the ramp and find someone!" Silly that you would put your enjoyment and safety in the hands of just anyone! Be safe and do it right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I definitely agree with what has been said above, Lake Erie is a great place to fish and have fun but it is no place to be without experience. I was fortunate to have friends with experience that took me out and scared me enough to be sensible but taught me enough to be safe.


----------

